# What does 3G WiFi PSP Vita mean?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

What does 3G WiFi PSP Vita mean? Does it mean that the internet would be faster?


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

it means its more expensive than the just wi-fi one lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

PSP Vita is the next sony handheld game device.
it will have 3g WiFi .

GOOGLE my friend u must learn to use it.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

3G = You can use a SIM card for data, at 3G speeds
WiFi = Sometimes referred to as wireless fidelity, more commonly known as that wireless internet coming from a router
PSP Vita = Yuck. (In my opinion)


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I thought they were gonna make one with 4g instead?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

The wi-fi version will allow you to access the internet only by picking up wireless internet signals. For example if you have a wireless router in your house, you could use it to surf the web on your vita. But if you were on the go, you would have to look for a wi-fi signal in the area and you probably wouldn't be able to use it as most are password protected.

With the 3g model you can surf the web through the AT&T 3g internet network, which means you can access the internet almost anywhere.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't get the 3g model. It's 50 dollars more than the WiFi only version plus the monthly data plan fee ($20-30). You can't even play all online games with it (only turn based games). There's an article on Ign about how useless having 3g on the vita is.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Don't get the 3g model. It's 50 dollars more than the WiFi only version plus the monthly data plan fee ($20-30). You can't even play all online games with it (only turn based games). There's an article on Ign about how useless having 3g on the vita is.


Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if the 3g model is discontinued before long.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm going to get the regular.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I really wish I had a job right now because I want a Vita like crazy, but buying one would pretty much bankrupt me once I add in the stuff that goes with it (cant believe they dont include a memory card).


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I am tempted to get a PSP Vita. But I'm gonna wait it out and I may or may not get it. It depends. I haven't been gaming as much as I used to. I regret not waiting it out with the 3DS. I paid $170 + tax for it. And the only thing I play on it is Mario Kart 7. And I've barely touched Devil Survivor: Overclocked. I'm probably gonna sell Tom Clancy's Shadow Wars because I got bored of it.

The 3G model is only $50 more. So as long as Rogers Wireless (or whoever is the exclusive carrier in Canada) has a pre-paid data plan for it, I'd consider getting a 3G version. To give my smartphone a break during long commutes (and Wi-Fi tethering to other devices like a PSP Vita, laptop, tablet, iPod Touch, etc. drains the battery like a mother****a so that's an even worse option). 

My smartphone battery drains like crazy and I don't have enough juice on it to last me for a day if I have a lengthy commute (I go to downtown Toronto every Saturday and my commute can take like 90 minutes each way. If I played around with my phone the entire time during my commutes, the battery would run out. So I basically have to use my phone sparingly while on the bus/subway return commute just so that the battery would get through the day. The battery capacity on my phone is awful. THE OEM battery is 1230 mAh (I'm definitely going to take battery life into consideration when I buy my next phone. Even the iPhone has crap battery life now). And the phone has HTC Sense 3.0, which I believe drains the battery more than the previous HTC Sense. I have been thinking about rooting and installing a custom ICS ROM to possibly improve battery life but I still have my warranty and don't want to void it. They sell cheap Chinese third-party versions that have 1800 mAh capacity. But I'm afraid that my phone may blow up in my pocket or something (I wouldn't want to lose anything down there) with those shady Chinese batteries.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

words


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> 3G = you can possibly use it as a phone


It's not just that. But it gives you the advantage of being able to access the internet on the go wherever you can get cellular reception. Wi-Fi is very limiting. As soon as you step outside a Wi-Fi hotspot's range, you lose internet access and open Wi-Fi networks are not that easy to come across (at least here in North America). And when you find one, they have restrictions. For eg. I was using the Wi-Fi at the local bus terminal. And I could use the Wi-Fi for Google Maps. I had to use my carrier's (TELUS) HSDPA/3G network to plan my route via Google Maps. And if you want to use PS Vita as a phone, you need a Voice-over-IP (VoIP) application to make/receive calls and texts via your 3G mobile data connection. In the US, they have Google Voice. But unfortunately here in Canada I have yet to see a VoIP solution that allows you to make/receive calls AND texts. So that's why I actually have a monthly voice and text/picture messaging plan with my cell phone carrier.

The PS Vita is too big to fit in your pocket anyway. It's not meant to compete directly with smartphones or even the iPod Touch (which doesn't have 3G either. But it's super thin and light. Very portable). But with the 3DS.


----------

